# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم شاومي  سوفت ويير(Xiaomi - Mi Software)  تجاوز حساب جوجل على redmi note 10

## Phoneflash

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم.  تخطي حساب جوجل redmi note 10 android 12 miui 13.0.6    :Confused:

----------

